# Has anybody here tried the Peter Millar brand?



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently heard about this brand and they have some nice polo shirts I'd like to try. I would have to order them online so I wouldn't be able to try them on before ordering. If anyone can tell me how they fit in relation to Ralph Lauren polos I would appreciate it. I'm also wondering if/how much they shrink in the wash, and if they can be tumble dried. Thanks :biggrin2:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

4 chinos, 5 pairs of shorts, half-dozen sport shirts and same for polos, and a tweed jacket that's too big for me now. I'd say they're decent quality but a touch overpriced, with some products better than others. About half the polos I have I like a good bit and the other half I'm incredibly unimpressed by. The polos I don't like aren't very sturdy. Love their shorts though. Which ones were considering?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a polo from them and a sport shirt. I like the colors and the materials are nice enough, but there's nothing all that exciting about them IMO. I put mine in the washer and dryer and didn't notice any significant shrinkage. I bought both of my Peter Millar shirts at a local store for about 40% off (IIRC). I agree with Reuben about the polo not being sturdy at all. I think they are marketed more towards the golf enthusiasts than the trad crowd (not that they cannot be inclusive). Even at a similar discount, I will not be rushing back to buy any more of their stuff.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll order one or two things and give it a shot.

Reuben - these are the ones I'm interested in:

https://www.petermillar.com/sport-mesh-polo-with-logo.html

https://www.petermillar.com/vapor-jacqurd-cotton-lisle-with-sean-collar.html

and perhaps this: https://www.petermillar.com/italian-merino-commando-sweater.html


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a long-sleeve sports shirt and a worsted gray trouser by PM. The shirt is pretty full fitting - I'm considering getting it taken in, but the trouser (with Loro Piana fabric) is trim.

I tried a polo shirt (collegiate logo) and it was comically tentlike with shoulders half-way to my elbows.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently acquired a pair of their khakis. Decent construction, but overpriced considering they were made in Peru. Also, the rise was a little low for my taste, but not horrible and certainly higher than the current fashion.

But they were $140 and for that price, I could have bought Bills. facepalm.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a couple of Millar polos. I'm not getting any more of the poorly-made things. Really shoddy workmanship and lack of robustness in the stitching.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

I get Peter Millar catalogs in the mail (somehow I got on their mailing list). The stuff looks nice, but I've not tried anything, yet. I don't know how the sizes compare to RL, although according to this size chart, the sizes look normal.


*Peter Millar Shirt, Sweater, and Outerwear Sizing *
*S*​*M*​*L*​*XL*​*XXL*​*Chest*36-38​40-42​44-46​48-50​52-54​*Neck*14 1/2-15​15 1/2-16​16 1/2-17​17 1/2-18​18 1/2-19​*Sleeve*33-34​34-35​35-36​36-37​37-37 1/2​*Waist*30​34-24​36-38​40-42​44​


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered one of their polos. It doesn't seem like it shrunk at all in the wash (I also tumble dried it). The fit is very nice, possibly even better than RL which I would consider my go-to brand for casual wear. The material is nice as well, lighter and more breathable than most polos; I'm not sure if there's a specific term but it's somewhat in between the regular mesh polo material and a golf polo material. I would recommend it.


----------

